# Prospects after BDS from pakistan?



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey, i want to know about the choices and opportunities after BDS from pakistan. is it important what college gives you the BDS degree? specifically, i want to know if there is a way to get scholarship for post graduate studies OUTSIDE of pakistan etc etc..
i would appreciate your guidance. =)


----------

